# FS: Nimbochromis Livingstonii Cichlid Trio



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

3" Nimbochromis Livingstonii Cichlid (Group of Three) - *($30)*

or trade for three 3" Clown Loaches.

604-3767320


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Price reduced, need them gone!


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

PM sent...


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Do you have any pics?


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pictures are up.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

more fishes added...


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

They are beautiful.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I bought the ruby red peacock yesterday. Looks awesome in my tank. I had to leave his house before I bought more fish.


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Hs got amazing fishes! i got allcmy fries nd juvies from him. best guy ever!


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

some sold, some still available...


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump...still have a few available.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Is the comp still available.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, I still have one left as seen in the picture.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Still available, need them gone. Make me an offer.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Price reduced, need these fish gone...


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

still available and for trade as well.


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

What do u have left?


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

chixclids said:


> What do u have left?


Only three Livingstoniis left.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump Bump...need them gone....


----------

